# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.26.0

## mohamed73

*EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.26.0 
Added: 
- support Samsung CDMA SCH-S189 (Read/Write)
- support Huawei CDMA C2803 (Read/Write)
- support ZTE CDMA S131-T (Read/Write)
- support LG CDMA RD3100 (Read/Write) 
- support  Huawei U8110 (Read/Write/Easy Repair)  by Dimidrolus  Next daily update will be with  surprise.*

----------


## abo_tamara

مشكور على المتابعة بس بدي اعرف ما بيفتح عندي هل يحتاج اكتفة وشكرا

----------

